# KING STING



## Muleman121 (Oct 7, 2017)

What size frames were King Stings offered in?


----------



## Metacortex (Oct 7, 2017)

Looks like 18" and 21":


----------



## Muleman121 (Oct 8, 2017)

Metacortex said:


> Looks like 18" and 21":
> View attachment 688717
> View attachment 688718




Ok it's settled.  Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

